# The New Corally 10SL-World GT (It's here)



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Been waiting for awhile for this car. Final got it here and on the track yesterday at the club race at Superior Hobbies (Home of Corally USA). Also had the New Novak Kinitic 1 cell esc,the new Trinity 1 cell (5600), Just re-introduced All-Pro traction compound. EVerything made it a winning day- TQ and 1st not bad of the first time out. "Get one or Follow one".


----------

